# I may need 'space' to get over this linguistic crime



## arberlis† (May 2, 2011)

Απολαύστε το προχθεσινό άρθρο του Robert Fisk:

http://www.independent.co.uk/opinio...o-get-over-this-linguistic-crime-2276886.html


----------

